

Lehman says it will file for bankruptcy - umangjaipuria
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/story/2008/09/14/ST2008091402574.html

======
umangjaipuria
So it's final. A 158-yr old firm going down is sad news indeed.

